# Anyone know any squats or safe spaces in Houston, Texas?



## TheRealRadical1 (Aug 20, 2018)

I was wondering if there were any places, like squat locations or safe spaces, that I could visit in Houston. I've been to a couple before, but I was wondering if any still exist.

Peace, Joel


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 20, 2018)

I would imagine Houston is a bad place to squat Texans are adamant about carrying firearms into abandoned buildings.


----------

